# Calling UK mobile from Irish mobile - Cheapest option??



## MD2009 (27 Apr 2009)

Does anyone have any idea about the best price plan available from an Irish mobile operator for texting and calling a UK mobile. Am spending about E200 per month calling the gf at the moment..


----------



## camrock1 (27 Apr 2009)

MD2009 said:


> Does anyone have any idea about the best price plan available from an Irish mobile operator for texting and calling a UK mobile. Am spending about E200 per month calling the gf at the moment..


 

I used to be on the phone to uk alot with work.After much research found 3 the best for calls, you can used your bundled minutes for making calls to Ireland landline/mobile and uk landline. you can also access skype from suitable handset and make calls anywhere in world for 1.7Cent a minute.


----------



## rob30 (27 Apr 2009)

or use something like alpha telecom.

You dial an irish landline number from your irish mobile ( and can use inclusive minutes for this).

You dial the UK number you want and you get connected. 

their website is not available tonight for the exact price.


----------



## galleyslave (30 Apr 2009)

try 3 mobile

my contract allows this. That being said, it's and old one and I wont upgrade my phone as I'll be forced onto a new contract with fewer minutes so other changes may apply


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

Send her a cheap Irish mobile, with free texts ie. Meteor to Meteor.

My family used this route when I lived in the UK, it was quite easy to carry two phones.


----------

